# Anyone broken the code on the sys info screen?



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Has any one broken the code on the system info screen?

a-self explanitory
b-?
c-my phone is hooked up?
self explanitory
e-?
f-blank grey box=?
g-self explanitory
h-hardware train?
i/j-self explanitory

thanks!
The Dumb Guy


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

dumbguy said:


> Has any one broken the code on the system info screen?
> 
> a-self explanitory
> b-?
> ...


On my 522, b has "2" in both the top and bottom halves. E is the receiver and smart card serial numbers. H is the results of a switch test, what LNBs are currently hooked up through the multiswitch. No idea as to f.


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

hmmm, my b has a 10/8... I wish I wasn't such a curious geek!

The Dumb Guy


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dumbguy said:


> hmmm, my b has a 10/8... I wish I wasn't such a curious geek!
> 
> The Dumb Guy


not sure if its the same as the 622 (looks the same on the tech portal site) but on that 
b--is number of lost signals on tuner1/tuner2 over recent period of hours(48 hours?), select details and you will see more info.
e--Your receivers serial number and your built in card serial number. Presumably if they do a real card switch, it will show that.
f--good question, I've only seen blank
h--switches and LNB's detected


----------



## knasty2 (Mar 10, 2006)

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/942.shtml Click How To then Super Diagonist


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Good link. That should spell it out for you curious types. I still think you guys have watched the Davinci Code a few too many times


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link!

The Dumb Guy


----------

